
Seven Mile Boots: Walking through the Internet (HCI) - bluesmoon
http://randomseed.org/sevenmileboots/
======
bluesmoon
There's also a research paper about this published in MULTIMEDIA '05
Proceedings of the 13th annual ACM international conference on Multimedia if
anyone is interested in more.

